# Giant Tarantulas keep tiny frogs as pets



## Paco Dennis (Jul 28, 2021)

Not my my post....post by

Posted by
u/Jeremy_Martin

_"Giant Tarantulas keep tiny frogs as pets so that the frog can protect the spider's eggs from insects and the spider can protect the frog from predators."







Giant Tarantula_


----------



## timoc (Jul 28, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Oh, there you are, Kermit, would you keep an eye on the kids tonight, me and Boris are off out tonight, surfing on the web."


----------



## win231 (Jul 28, 2021)

Spiders are fascinating:


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 28, 2021)

This is a WOW story! So why can't people cooperate with each other like that?!


----------



## win231 (Jul 28, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> This is a WOW story! So why can't people cooperate with each other like that?!


You actually expect people to be as decent as spiders??


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 28, 2021)

win231 said:


> You actually expect people to be as decent as spiders??


I guess not Win. What was I thinking! BTW...when I see a spider in my house, I try not to kill it. I put a tiny one in a bottle and let it loose outside about a month ago. Good thing we don't have tarantulas around here.


----------

